# Nori for platies?



## Peppee (Jul 24, 2008)

I read that livebearers like algae and I have a couple platies so I was wondering if it would be a good idea to give them my leftover nori from making sushi. Here's what it's made of from wikipedia: "various edible seaweed species of the red alga Porphyra including most notably P. yezoensis and P. tenera, sometimes called laver [1]." I can get the algae from the pet store if this isn't suitable, it's not that big of a problem, but this is easier for me since I usually have a bit of nori on hand.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try it. I don't know of anyone else who ever did try it, so somebody's gotta be first. maybe it'll work and you'll start a whole new trend.


----------



## Peppee (Jul 24, 2008)

I put some nori in the tank and the platies really seemed to like it. I think I'll try it again in a couple days or so.


----------

